# FODMAPs iOS App



## noahsinger (Feb 15, 2013)

Hi All,

I just wanted to let you all know I've created a FODMAP reference application for iPhone and iPad. The application is very simple in that it allows you to either search for a food and see if it contains FODMAPs or to search for particular FODMAP triggers and see foods that contain that trigger.

Website: http://fodmaps.info

AppStore: http://appstore.com/fodmaps

The app costs $2.99

I created the app as a tool for myself (no more carrying a printed FODMAP list in my wallet) and I hope it will be useful to others who also have to deal with IBS issues.


----------



## Janina (Feb 26, 2013)

Way to go!!!!


----------

